# Parquet flooring



## mogg

Hi we rented a flat that had not been let for months and when we took it on the corridor floor was bumpy we mentioned this to the landlord at the time and he said it does that since we have been here we haven't mopped that part of the floor at all and it has got alot worse now the landlord is saying we did something to it but if that was the case the flooring in the bedrooms and siting room would have the same problem which they don't has anyone had this problem and did you get it fix and if so could you give details about the person that did the work because I don't intend to pay as the landlord will prob keep the deposit anyway so do not wish to give him more. Also the floor underneath is not a nice flat surface.

1. has anyone had a problem like this and did you find out what caused it?
2. Do you know someone good and cheap who can fix it 

Thanks all help gratefully received


----------



## canuck2010

Our maid told us that due to the seasonal dryness the wood constricts, but that the wood will go back to normal when the weather changes. Although I'm not completely convinced about that theory.

If there is a moisture problem and the wood is rotting, the only solution will be to replace the damaged pieces, but it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## iCaesar

Unless you were the one who put the moisture in the air in winter , it wasnt your fault 

1. has anyone had a problem like this and did you find out what caused it?
we did. Moisture , most probably those Rooms where around the Bathroom/Kitchen too.. Right?

2. Do you know someone good and cheap who can fix it 
We replaced it with porcelain , but that was just us.


Canuck: Oh, Be convinced with that theory. its true. You note it on Apartment's doors most of the time , or other furniture. Wood here dries in Summer , and sucks up moisture in winter. I've noticed it on most doors of the summer residence here , almost all doors have a twist :O


----------



## saafend

mogg said:


> Hi we rented a flat that had not been let for months and when we took it on the corridor floor was bumpy we mentioned this to the landlord at the time and he said it does that since we have been here we haven't mopped that part of the floor at all and it has got alot worse now the landlord is saying we did something to it but if that was the case the flooring in the bedrooms and siting room would have the same problem which they don't has anyone had this problem and did you get it fix and if so could you give details about the person that did the work because I don't intend to pay as the landlord will prob keep the deposit anyway so do not wish to give him more. Also the floor underneath is not a nice flat surface.
> 
> 1. has anyone had a problem like this and did you find out what caused it?
> 2. Do you know someone good and cheap who can fix it
> 
> Thanks all help gratefully received


Hi Mogg

Take 1 piece out and sand down two sides of the square. That will give a little room for expansion so will not swell after. Used to get it on a dance floor in the acid days.


Saaf ( plumber,electrician, chicken breeder and now chippy)


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes it is moisture and the theory is that it will go back in winter, I had my wooden floors replaced with marble to solve the problem


----------



## hhaddad

Is it real parquet or MDF because if its the latter and the screed is not plane it's normal.
Ex ceiling fixer & floorer


----------



## saafend

hhaddad said:


> Is it real parquet or MDF because if its the latter and the screed is not plane it's normal.
> Ex ceiling fixer & floorer


Lets just say i dont think he done either for long. Hence Ex

Normal? Many recomendations?


Saaf


----------



## marenostrum

poor installation in the first place. Did they leave a gap between the boards and the walls? They should have left a small gap.
Also they may have treated the wood with some preservative at a later date which does not agree with the wood.
Anyhow not your fault.


----------



## fortion1990

I don't know anything about parquet flooring but i have some reference to you, Our bamboo panels come in a variety of colors, grains and thicknesses, so you have lots of options for using in a project. Bamboo is a versatile material that can be used in everything from cutting boards to floors to countertops. If you want a beautiful, resilient, eco-friendly and affordable material for your home or a commercial project, you've found it.


----------

